# Wanting to buy some goat Soap



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My husband tried using some homemade goat soap we got on vacation and he loves it. Is there a listing someplace of those who sell it at HT? 
I am looking to buy some more for him. Thanks!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I make goat milk soap. I have never sold any. But I have some here ready to go with out smells. I could probly make some up with a sent. I have honey oatmeal soap. I make it for my son and dh who has the most horrible dry skin I have ever seen. Well and my diva 12 yo dd.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

we sell our soap through our website..sorry, i need to update it but there is quite a bit listed. www.girlygoats.com


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

We sell goats milk soap and have some now. I think Mullerslanefarm also sells goats milk soap. PM for details


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

There are many of us who sell soap here. Just scroll through some posts and look at signatures...most times those who sell soap put it in their signatures.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I sell it. Currently, I have an unscented and a Lavender scent available.

www.iasoaps.com


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Katie, I will look at the signatures.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yup, another milk soaper here, although I use 100% fresh, organic Jersey milk (no water or powder here!) Jersey has a much higher cream content than the vast majority of goat breeds.

I have a bar of MyHeaven's soap at my sink ... it's nice!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you Cyndi for the thumbs up. 
I raise and milk by hand my girls. The honey I use is from a local Amish man.


----------



## LearningLife (Aug 11, 2010)

I have several varieties of goat milk soap available. I sell it at our local farmers market. I use milk from our goats. Right now, I have some unscented, oatmeal honey, patchouli orange, lavender, pomegranate vanilla, and gardener's scrub with rosemary. If you're interested, you can pm me here or our Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/TrollsBaneFarm


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I also sell goats milk soap & the link to my soap page is in my signature if your interested you can send me a PM.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

yep. been making since 1978. Goats milk since 2000. Also work eggs into the soap (raw eggs) - it helps with the lather. I have worked with pumpkin too. And tomato... and pine tar...


----------

